

A Secret Society of 30 Million - thinkcomp
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/07/22/opinion/22tue4.html

======
invisible
I don't know about most others, but I plan get-togethers with friends, look up
photos of moments I didn't get to experience with friends, communicate with
business associates, and generally discover things I may have never noticed
without using Facebook. That's the extent of my social-network gene: the rest
of my time on the computer I'm working.

